# Emotiva UMC-1 Processor Giveaway



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Win an Emotiva UMC-1 Processor*









*Emotiva and Home Theater Shack*... have teamed up to give away yet another UMC-1 processor to one lucky winner! This is the unit I personally reviewed, but it has been very well taken care of and includes the latest firmware update.

*This giveaway is for supporting members and our currently active members who have been posting regularly and shown the desire to stick around on a regular basis and help us grow Home Theater Shack.
*


Qualification period is from _*TODAY through March 31, 2011*_.
*Qualifying members must already be registered and already have 50 posts as of December 31, 2010 to qualify.*
You MUST have an additional 25 posts during the qualification period. No post padding! 
*Exception*: Supporting Members may obtain their 50 posts + 25 additional posts during the qualification period provided you donated prior to December 31, 2010.
You MUST have been active and have posted between October 1, 2010 and December 31, 2010.
*Exception*: Not Required for Supporting Members who donated prior to December 31, 2010.


*WARNING*: IF YOU DID NOT MAKE A POST FROM October 1, 2010 to December 31, 2010 AND DO NOT ALREADY HAVE 50 POSTS AS OF 12/31/2010, YOU *WILL NOT* QUALIFY FOR THIS GIVEAWAY, UNLESS YOU ARE A SUPPORTING MEMBER WHO DONATED PRIOR TO December 31, 2010!


The winner must be willing to post a user review here at Home Theater Shack within 60 days of receiving the unit.
Your audio/video equipment must be listed in our Home Theater Equipment forum.
Tell us that you are qualified and would like to be entered into the giveaway using the Emotiva UMC-1 Processor Giveaway Qualification Thread. 

A random drawing will be held the first part of April 2011 from the qualified entries.

SHIPPING: Shipping cost to a USA address is included. If you are in foreign land and win the unit, you must provide a USA address for shipping. Someone else will have to be responsible for shipping to you.

_Qualifications are subject to amendment with notice posted here._


Best of luck... :T


*This is the discussion thread for the giveaway... any comments or questions can be posted below in this thread.*


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

I enjoyed my brief time with the UMC-1 and wouldnt mind having a chance to have it back in my system. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Just follow the instructions once you have qualified... :T


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Yeah guess it would have helped to actually read the entire thread rather than skimming...


----------



## digital desire (Dec 17, 2006)

I could use this also! 
I want to get into sacd's (Dying format, I know) and my 12 (?) year old sony es 30 receiver does not have multi channel inputs. This would fit the bill perfectly! (well almost).


----------



## caper26 (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: Emotiva UMC-1 Processor Giveaway Qualification Thread*

How do I know what my post count was in Dec??


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Count them?

You just made your 50th post, so there is no way you had 50 posts at December 31, 2010.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Congratulations to 

*TypeA*

Our Emotiva UMC-1 winner! 








​


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

Congrats Type A. Jealous


----------

